

Apple vs. Adobe - Opinion Poll - NathanKP
http://applevsadobe.net/

======
raimondious
This is the problem with internet culture. Why should we pick sides? Neither
side is absolutely right about anything. Why would a complicated dispute
between 2 companies be able to come down to a choice between one or the other?
It's not even clear what they're talking about — which side is right about
_what_?

The media today pressures us to think in terms of black and white, forming
factions on one side or the other on issues, when this is the most unhelpful
way to think about things. Your opinion can span both sides — even if you end
up behind one side or the other, the most important thing is that you
understand what's going on, not which side is winning.

~~~
refik
the problem with internet is, they dont bring much culture into their product

------
lukev
They're BOTH doing their users a disservice. Both are interested in grabbing
the biggest possible slice of what they perceive to be the pie, and holding on
to it.

The sad part is, it's not even in their own interests. If they worked
together, Apple would probably sell more iToys, and Adobe would sell more
software.

Imagine a world in which Apple was friendly to all developers, including
Adobe, and provided APIs that made it _easy_ to write/port/generate high
quality, standardized apps. The total number of apps would go up, driving both
total revenues, and competition (and therefore quality). Apple would win big,
as they cull their 30% of all app sales, and more people buy iToys. Meanwhile,
Adobe has opened up a whole new product line, with obvious benefits.

They're really shooting themselves in their collective foot, here.
Historically, hardware/OS companies have had _symbiotic_ relationships with
software and content companies. Apple is acting like Adobe is a competitor
they want to cut out, rather than a partner in providing value to developers
and users.

And if Apple is genuinely worried about the quality of Apps... address the
problem at its root, and (1) provide additional APIs so it's easier to
transform to "native code" and (2) be more stringent about screening app store
submissions.

------
mungdiboo
A pox on both their houses.

------
watty
Why is this on HN? Can we vote PS3 vs Wii vs 360 next?

